# Beware of scammer



## chetansha (Apr 22, 2019)

PSA : one person from Indore, with name abdeali malubhaiwala, has been found to be a scammer, he has taken money from some guys on different forum and failed to send the advertised product. 
Just a warning
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190422/d1ba38df8c5b63b21949b80c0153e599.jpg

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2019)

Do you have some proofs? Links to threads perhaps?
If not, we probably need to delete this thread. Disclosing of identity like name and photo is not cool. What if it's just an accusation?


----------



## chetansha (Apr 25, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Do you have some proofs? Links to threads perhaps?
> If not, we probably need to delete this thread. Disclosing of identity like name and photo is not cool. What if it's just an accusation?


I can post links if it is okay to share other forum links here. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Apr 25, 2019)

For Sale : Mobile Phones IPhone 8  (64GB)

For Sale :PC's and Laptops Macbook Pro

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Seems legit.There is always risk in dealing with new members/sellers on forums so I always suggest face-to-face meeting with local sellers/buyers via olx in your city first.Old & known members may be trusted though on these forums.


----------

